# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  First Look Hollyoaks on E4

## x Amby x

Here i thought that we could discuss the E4 first look episode for those who watch them first, so no spoilers are revealed to those who don't want to know what happens in the Current Episode Discussion thread. Mods, please feel free to remove this thread if you think its a bad idea!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good idea!                                                :Big Grin:

----------


## Florijo

That is a really good idea.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i think thats a good idea to as i always forget which episode was on each night.

----------


## Debs

Anyone watching tonights hollyoaks on E4??

----------


## samantha nixon

i am cause of poor baby grace poor thing and i like the mel and sophie storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Anyone watching tonights hollyoaks on E4??


I'll be watching it at 8.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## shannisrules

ye im watching it on e4 does grace die?

----------


## Debs

its very sad!!! not nice at all , poor mandy and tony!

and yeah i been told she does die

----------


## shannisrules

awww so have they just found out shes dead?

----------


## samantha nixon

:Crying:  aww that was so sad poor mandy and tony and baby grace :Crying:

----------


## Debs

yeah they have, so so sad! 

they could have got someone to play the ambulance man who could act!!! hes awful

----------


## x Amby x

OMG how sad was that episode!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Im in tears, that was sooooo sad, Terrific acting from Sarah Dunn and Nick Pickard! I agree that ambulance man was an awful actor! I was started crying at the bit where Mandy wouldn't let go of her! That was one of the best storylines ive seen in aaaaaaaages on a soap! Well Done Hollyoaks!

----------


## Katy

IT was the music at the end. Oh my God. how emotional. The acting was fab. 

I even thought Mel and the meeting was good. did but a bit of a downer on my evening but it was really really great.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think all the people in the storyline were fab except the paramedic it was a great ep and i hope they win an award for it

----------


## shannisrules

yea that was a great episode specially the ending of the one before it was so realistic when mandy was running with grace excellent epi!

----------


## Debs

Fantastic episode, well done hollyoaks!

still blubbing as i think of it!

----------


## Florijo

:Sad:   :Sad:  I haven't been moved to tears by a soap in years. Hollyoaks is so much better when they get rid of the rubbish characters and focus on decent storylines. Justin, Becca, Mandy, Tony, Hannah, Nancy and Max were all crying and Mel was pretty depressed as well. So sad but well done Hollyoaks. Great work. Just wish J/Becca had gotten away together - not that I want them to leave, I just want them together.

----------


## DancingQueen

Absolutely outstanding tonight. I cried my eyes out the whole episode. It was so heartbreaking. Acting in that episode was superb. I personally think this is alot better than the similiar storyline in Eastenders right now.

----------


## samantha nixon

> Absolutely outstanding tonight. I cried my eyes out the whole episode. It was so heartbreaking. Acting in that episode was superb. I personally think this is alot better than the similiar storyline in Eastenders right now.


i agree this was a lot better than it is with eastenders

----------


## emma_strange

Aww i cried. How sad was it, and Mandy was heart breaking.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Aww just watched it now on E4+1!  :Sad:  Really sad.  :Sad:  Everyone's acting was top notch apart from that paramedic.  :Thumbsdown:  I even thought Hannah was quite good!

Great episode. 

P.S. - Nice touch with the music and credits at the end too. I don't think the normal ones would have worked properly for an end scene like that with the ambulance driving away.

----------


## x Amby x

Did anyone watch mondays episode tonight? I was in tears when Tony was talking to Dom about all the things that Grace is never going to get to do- celebrate a birthday, say her first words, take her first steps, go to school, make some friends, have a boyfriend, get married! it was sooo sad! Awww i really feel sorry for Mandy and Tony! Losing a child is a parents worst nightmare!

----------


## Florijo

Yes, that bit was so sad. You can see the seeds of the future in that E4 episode as Mandy spent that time talking to Dom and Tony was on his computer trying to find some answers. I can see Tony not letting up on finding answers and Mandy seeking comfort in Dom and drifting apart from Tony.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I watched it. It was nearly as emotional as Friday's episode. Poor Mandy, blaming herself.  :Crying:   :Sad:  I particularly liked the scenes with her and Max. I thought they were very moving.

----------


## x Amby x

Oh The Ashworth are finally getting their big storyline! lol! Awww Bless little Tom! Good acting from Mandy and Becca!

----------


## Debs

loved todays episode with tom! bless him! mummy and daddy will look after her. what a sweet thing  for him to say! it made me blub again!!

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah little Tom is great, hes so cute! Bless him!

----------


## Jada-GDR

oooooh my god i actually cant wait til monday *fidget fidget fidget*

----------


## Florijo

That was so great! Justin: "What the first time or the 20th time?" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Becca is such a bitch.  :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Becca is such a bitch.


 i know! nancy, nancy, i'm so sorry! *slap*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

I want Justin and Becca to be together as I am a J/B fan but I admit I did like seeing Becca suffer as she has acted like a right cow lately to everyone.  :Angry:

----------


## Jada-GDR

i personally think jake's being a hypocrit, after what he did with lisa. i mean he has every right to be angry, but he's being a bit to angry for someone who's done the same thing before.

----------


## Bryan

> i personally think jake's being a hypocrit, after what he did with lisa. i mean he has every right to be angry, but he's being a bit to angry for someone who's done the same thing before.


they are now married and have a kid (if it is Jakes) on the way, it changes the whole situation.

----------


## Abbie

Oh my gosh has anyone watched the first look tonight, Hollyoaks is soooo good at the moment i couldnt help but turn over to watch it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh my gosh has anyone watched the first look tonight, Hollyoaks is soooo good at the moment i couldnt help but turn over to watch it.


Omg it was soooo good!  :EEK!:  

*Frankie:* Well who've you been having an affair with?  :Searchme:  
*Darren:* Word of advice Frankie, don't ever apply for Mastermind!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Rotfl:  Classic!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

> Omg it was soooo good!  
> 
> *Frankie:* Well who've you been having an affair with?  
> *Darren:* Word of advice Frankie, don't ever apply for Mastermind!  
> 
>  Classic!


  Lol i know that was soooo funny i mean that woman god she needs to wake up sometimes

----------


## Katy

that was so funny, She sounded so innocent as well "WHO WITH" Darren was so awful last night, telling everyone he was the one that stopped the fight and had the two twins coming onto him. It was a really good episode though, and at the end when they made you think they had callen the police on Becca and it was actuallt Jake, Very Clever.

----------


## Florijo

I was shocked by Jake, he was pushing her about and seemed to forget she was pregnant.  :Ninja:  

There should have been less Louise/Sean/Max/Clare in my opinion. Their scenes seemed to be quite long and I felt there were too many of them.

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Omg it was soooo good!  
> 
> *Frankie:* Well who've you been having an affair with?  
> *Darren:* Word of advice Frankie, don't ever apply for Mastermind!  
> 
>  Classic!


 i know!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  stupid frankie

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode is really good I thought, apart from the fact Kathy's in it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  You can totally tell Mandy's gonna get with Dom, it's so obvious now! 

Like the way Jake ran up to the flat when he thought Becca had took those pills. Shows he still cares about her. Her acting seems to have improved quite a bit over the past few weeks too. Anyone else noticed this??

The scenes with Amy & Michela in the shop were quite good too. I've got a feeling the theft thing will go further..  :Ponder:  So another good week in Oaks'  :Bow:  Especially Monday & Tuesday with Becca being sacked and arrested.  :Cool:  Can't wait to see what happens next week with Mandy & Dom!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Florijo

hee hee hee, Becca and Justin at the beginning. Obviously wanting a quickie before his exam in 20 minutes time!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Unfortunate return of Nicole. Was hoping she had fallen down the Hollyoaks' BlackHole.  :Sad:  

Poor Mandy.  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

I hope J/Becca didnt use Nancy's bed lol

----------


## Florijo

> I hope J/Becca didnt use Nancy's bed lol


lol, no they were in the lounge.

----------


## Lennie

> Like the way Jake ran up to the flat when he thought Becca had took those pills. Shows he still cares about her. Her acting seems to have improved quite a bit over the past few weeks too. Anyone else noticed this??


I knew Kev was good, but he hasnt had much to do as Jake, but now we are seeing him more and his acting which is great

----------


## shannisrules

is it just me or has this second part already been shown i think e4 are having technicall difficulties  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> is it just me or has this second part already been shown i think e4 are having technicall difficulties


 Lol thats what i was thinking ,mind you it was quite funny , but i did want to see the first look.

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah i thought exactly the same, the second half was shown the other night, it was quite funny because in the episode on channel4 Liz left then all of a sudden she came back on e4! lol

----------


## shannisrules

omg that episode was soooo good! dont miss it tomorow guys  :Big Grin:  i thionk the music (charlotte church) really fitted in well with the episode and i just loved everything about it it was very powerfull aswell ,dont tell anyone but i nearly started to cry! shhhhhhh

----------


## Chris_2k11

> omg that episode was soooo good! dont miss it tomorow guys  i thionk the music (charlotte church) really fitted in well with the episode and i just loved everything about it it was very powerfull aswell ,dont tell anyone but i nearly started to cry! shhhhhhh


It was such a sad episode. Even though it wasn't a dramatic exit or anything I still thought it was really good the way she left. It was a nice ending and i'm so glad she hasn't been killed off. I agree about the music aswell, it fitted in perfectly with the scenes. Hollyoaks always seem to choose the right music for the type of atmosphere it is don't they?  :Smile:  I'm gonna tape it on C4 tonight, it was a great episode.

Bye Bye Mandy  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just thought of something else aswell. Poor Becca - not even a goodbye.  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

I got to wait until tommrow :Sad:   to see it but its not all bad Ill see it

----------


## Footie_Chick

Birks 24 i love your banner it's brilliant, brings back many memories!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Birks 24 i love your banner it's brilliant, brings back many memories!!!!!


thanks                             :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to say the Ashworths have really grown on me these past couple of weeks.  :Smile:  

It just shows how much more likeable they can become after a bit more screen-time.

----------


## x Amby x

> I have to say the Ashworths have really grown on me these past couple of weeks.  
> 
> It just shows how much more likeable they can become after a bit more screen-time.


Yeah i agree, they seem to be coming more out of their shell, and they're being more involved with the goings on in Hollyoaks!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Anyone else notice the two ex-soapstars appearences in this episode?  :Cool:

----------


## Jojo

I just noticed one!! It was her from Emmerdale, being the registrar - ermmmm Rachel was it?? Rachel Hughes.  The one that was with Graham and went over the cliff 

Haven't seen the whole episode though, so haven't spotted the other one yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Awwwww bless little Tom! That was so cute after the wedding when he looked at the door waiting for OB to come back! Bless! I love Tom and OB!

----------


## Cornishbabe

I cant belive they still got married.

----------


## true.moon

Nor me! 
was that a lie she told max about her dad. Felt so sorry for tom and OB toms face was so cute and evil claire just gave him a filthy look.I think tom should have said something. Hee to when he bought that loft! Her plan backfired! and her face was hilarous

----------


## diamond1

awww this monday should be good...sonny shows his emtions so does calvin which was good they actually showed they where brothers
jake admitting it to  frankie was also very sad

----------


## Abbie

> awww this monday should be good...sonny shows his emtions so does calvin which was good they actually showed they where brothers
> jake admitting it to  frankie was also very sad


awwwwww noooo and im going to miss loads of it cos im going away :Sad:

----------


## Debs

Watching e4 now!

JAKE OFF SOMEWHERE, probably police or court didnt quite catch it!!

Steph says  to jake " knock em dead" 

sorry but i found that soooo funny!!! Trust steph to put her huge great foot in it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Watching e4 now!
> 
> JAKE OFF SOMEWHERE, probably police or court didnt quite catch it!!
> 
> Steph says  to jake " knock em dead" 
> 
> sorry but i found that soooo funny!!! Trust steph to put her huge great foot in it!


LMFAO typical Steph!  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## x Amby x

lol yeah trust Steph to say that! i found it quite amusing as well!

----------


## x Amby x

haha i thought that episode was quite amusing! My god Carmel is just like Chantelle from Big brother! lol I love the McQueen family! Michaela absolutly cracked me up with her 'brilliant' singing! lol Mercedes was brilliant as usual! lol The McQueens are definatly my favourite family!

----------


## itsme!

omg! that episode was so goood now i just want more having seen the first part of fridays double episode! what will sam do now?

----------


## Debs

was brill wasnt it! and clare and warren omg!! hope mel gets to ob in time.

----------


## Florijo

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Max is such an idiot! had to laugh at Clare managing to turn this round on Max and make him say sorry to her!!!

I love Mel!! She totally rocks!   Spoiler:     :Sad:    

Can already see Russ feeling that Sophie is getting too clingy!! Pretty obvious he is only with her cos he feels guilty - he wants Mercedes really.

Ironic really that if Sophie hadn't of sidetracked Russ to go and look at a new flat then he would have gone home and maybe have been able to stop Sam totally losing it.

----------


## itsme!

they cant leave us like that!!!! it was really good! especially near the end, and i jutst loved when ob was rubbing it in claire's face finally he's got proof! and the look on sophies face...........

----------


## x Amby x

It was brill!!!! I cant wait to see the end tomorro! I cannot believe they left it like that though!!!! lol Loved The look on Clares face when OB and Mel said they had proof! lol I still hate Olivia, shes trying to prove herself to Kris, everything was fine until he came along! lol Jessicas singing cracked me up as well! lol I wanna see the next bit now!!!!!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  How could they do that to us! lol

----------


## Lennie

How cute was Kev tonight as Jake when he was drunk on the sofa lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a cliffhanger!!!  :EEK!:  Can't wait for tomorrow's 6.30 eppy. It's bound to be one of the best this year!  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

out of interest, all you people that watch the e4 epis, do you just watch the e4 epis or do you watch them on channel 4 too? just wondering.....................

----------


## Chris_2k11

> out of interest, all you people that watch the e4 epis, do you just watch the e4 epis or do you watch them on channel 4 too? just wondering.....................


I rarely watch the episodes on E4 as there's usually another soap on the other side, unless I know it's gonna be a really good episode (like tonight and when Grace died, etc) and i'll normally watch it again the next day on channel 4 if it's good enough.

----------


## Florijo

> out of interest, all you people that watch the e4 epis, do you just watch the e4 epis or do you watch them on channel 4 too? just wondering.....................


I usually just watch the E4 episodes. Sometimes i watch them again on C4 but only if it is a really good episode.

----------


## Florijo

Thought that episode was so sad

- I wish tptb could have gotten Liz Burton back, even for just this one episode. Unless she left on bad terms, I can't understand how they could not have made arrangements at the time of her leaving in June for the character to come back for the funeral - they must have had known they were going to kill the twins at that time as big things like this are planned long in advance.

- I thought it was so sweet wheb Russ offered to go running with Justin - I wish they hadn't of had Russ cheating on Sophie as they could have had a nice little friendship/brother-type relationship going on with Russ and Justin. Shame. 

- I really felt for Justin today, with what he had to do, especially without his Mum. I thought the funeral scenes were lovely and Justin's speech was very Justin and to the point. Very sweet Justin asking if Mel could be laid to rest 11 minutes after Sophie. One thing I do wish is that Justin would open up and let people, especially Becca help him. He is allowed to grieve and bottling it up and not talking is just leading to outburts like yesterday's - but I suppose it is keeping with the character of Justin as he does seem to have anger issues, which I think stem from the suicide of his father and his mother lying to him. I wish Sonny hadn't told him about Russ/Mercedes. Justin may have found out anyway but to tell him, when it was obvious what his reaction would be, was very stupid.

- I really felt for the Owen's as well, especially Nicole. They lost their son/brother but at the same time he is a rapist and a murderer. You could say that Russ is right in that Sam was his brother but isn't anymore as the 'real' Sam died the first time he raped a girl but blood is blood and it must be terribly hard for them. The contrast between Sam's funeral and the twins was telling.

- Lastly, loved Mr Barnes being back!  :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

I agree - sad episode

I loved the bit where Justin asked the preist or vicar that can Mel be buried after 11 minutes   :Sad:  

I do think Justin had the right to know what Russ did, but not on the day of the funeral and especially not how and when Sonny told him, Sonny should have realised that telling him today would be worse.

Great to see Mr Barnes as well  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I really feel for Carrie and Rob, coz they have lost a son, no matter what he is, he is still there son, i think Nicole mourned for her brother the way she felt was right but just came to be there for her parents and like you say Russ mourned and grieved for him the day he found what he has done.

----------


## diamond1

what a fine episode on monday-really heart felt and excellent justin has gone through a hell of a lot in 3 years losing his dad,step brother the drug abuse,being on the run then prison and now the twins dying that is a lot to cope with.

OB was great as always (best character on the show) its really nice him and tony are mates now they never really got on,this time last year max and OB where doing anything they could to wind him up-its a nice twist.

really good episodes even better was I dont think they will be showing olivias funeral because I don think I have quite come to terms with the loss of her from the show (snigger snigger)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I never watched it on Friday but I think it's pathetic that Andree Bernard (Liz) couldn't be bothered to come back for one episode. 


A mother not coming to her own daughters funeral, I mean how unrealistic could you get!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diamond1

> A mother not coming to her own daughters funeral, I mean how unrealistic could you get!


 (ahem) not unrealistic its an every day thing for the familys of walford lol

(if anyone dont get that-its to do with no one coming back for funerals e.g vicky/den)

----------


## Florijo

> (ahem) not unrealistic its an every day thing for the familys of walford lol
> 
> (if anyone dont get that-its to do with no one coming back for funerals e.g vicky/den)


lol, very true.  :Big Grin:  

Her absense ruined it a bit for me. Forgot to mention earlier how lovely it was to hear OB say he thought he loved Mel  :Wub:   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Forgot to mention earlier how lovely it was to hear OB say he thought he loved Mel


OB thought very highly of Mel.  :Sad:  It wasn't just a sex thing either.. they really were great mates I thought.

----------


## x Amby x

I watched the first look episode and found myself crying all through it! Awww bless OB he really loved Mel and it was good that she knew that OB would do anything for her!  :Wub:  Poor Justin as well having to bury his sisters and find out about Russ and Mercedes on the same day, Sonny could have told him the day after! lol!

----------


## Florijo

Surprised at Justin's viciousness towards Nicole!! I understand that his head must be pretty messed up but it's not her fault and lashing out at people isn't going to help. He really shouldn't be back at school so soon.

Oh, and get lost Sonny!  :Mad:

----------


## Florijo

Lol, how many holes does this J/Becca thing have?!!! Firstly she should have been charged back in June with abusing her position and secondly surely they should have questioned someone at the school and the likes of Jake and Nancy? J said they went back to her flat for sex after the Prom but if they interviewed Jake or Nancy they might find one of them was home at the time. And if they interviewed someone from school they would say that the other day Justin got up drunk infront of everyone and said he had Becca Dean in the sack and he hardly seemed like he was forced into it! So many holes but still a great twist! :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

I cant beleiev it was Jake who kidnaped Justin! Good on him! i was expecting it to be Foz or Warren! Jake was a complete suprise! But im glad Jake saw sense and came to Becca's rescue!

----------


## Abbie

I havent watched the first look however seeing the adverts for next week, it looks like its all coming out!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Just watched tonight's E4 first look episode. Just to say, it was amazing! Brilliant performances from James Sutton and Emma Rigby, their scene in the bedroom when John Paul revealed he was gay was some outstanding acting. Hannah is in pieces- brilliant acting from her too! 

Carmel's line to Mercedes was really funny "Your such a homophobium"  :Big Grin:   Mercedes and Michaela's reactions were spot on what i imagined. Tina and Carmel both have a heart of gold. It's clear that they are easily aware and can cope with John Paul's feelings. 

Sarah annoyed me in the episode, Craig forgave her for snogging Rhys, so why can't Sarah do the same?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   She must have known Craig was drunk at the dance-off and that his kiss with John Paul didn't mean anything to him. 

Anyway, an amazing episode!

----------


## Bryan

to me, a good soap is one where you want to watch the next episode straight away, and with Hollyoaks I often find myself compelled to switch over to e4 rather than watch Emmedale

Hollyoaks is getting better and better, tonights was a great episode, cant wait to see what's next in this latest love square.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A good first look E4 episode tonight. Do you notice though how Channel 4 promote their other shows on Hollyoaks?! It was only last week that Clare told Warren that "Justin was acting like Tony Soprano" from the Sopranos, and in today's first look episode, Spike asked John Paul why he never watched the Sopranos and John Paul replied that his sisters hog the tv all the time watching Ugly Betty and Desperate Housewives. It's clever how C4 are promoting their own shows through Hollyoaks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> A good first look E4 episode tonight. Do you notice though how Channel 4 promote their other shows on Hollyoaks?! It was only last week that Clare told Warren that "Justin was acting like Tony Soprano" from the Sopranos, and in today's first look episode, Spike asked John Paul why he never watched the Sopranos and John Paul replied that his sisters hog the tv all the time watching Ugly Betty and Desperate Housewives. It's clever how C4 are promoting their own shows through Hollyoaks.


i find it really funny! so they watch Ugly Betty at ten or whatever, what happens when they switch E4 on at six thirty?  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> A good first look E4 episode tonight. Do you notice though how Channel 4 promote their other shows on Hollyoaks?! It was only last week that Clare told Warren that "Justin was acting like Tony Soprano" from the Sopranos, and in today's first look episode, Spike asked John Paul why he never watched the Sopranos and John Paul replied that his sisters hog the tv all the time watching Ugly Betty and Desperate Housewives. It's clever how C4 are promoting their own shows through Hollyoaks. 
> 
> 
> i find it really funny! so they watch Ugly Betty at ten or whatever, what happens when they switch E4 on at six thirty?


 :Lol:  They're so unsubtle

----------


## Chris_2k11

how heartbreaking were the scenes between Tom and Max. i was just sat there hoping Tom would agree to go home but knew he wouldnt  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

anyone know who sung the song at the start of today's episode?

I've tried searching around using the lyrics, but haven't been able to find it.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> anyone know who sung the song at the start of today's episode?
> 
> I've tried searching around using the lyrics, but haven't been able to find it.


They put the lyrics on the _channel4.com/hollyoaks_ website every friday [by the following monday at latest I think] it tells you the name of the artist and song  :Smile:

----------

Bryan (18-07-2007)

----------


## Debs

anyone see tonights episode on e4?? was really sad and for me completly unexpected  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I did  :Sad:  I wonder what was the matter with the baby....eptopic?  :Searchme:  ....now I _have_ to watch firstlook tommorow  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abbie

Noooo, Jackie!!! I feel so sorry for her at the moment, she is my fav McQueen, and she really isnt coping well at the moment, which is understandable

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG how good was that!  :Cheer:  Loved all the fighting in the pub  :Big Grin:  Sarah and Craig, Frankie and Mercedes  :Big Grin:  I think they should have had Myra there though, she'd have been great  :Big Grin:  Some proper classic scenes, loved it! and of course Darren "thats the entertainment over for tonight folks, if you'd like to make your way out"  :Rotfl: 

Hollyoaks is just fantastic right now  :Bow:

----------


## Katy

I only saw the first fifteen minutes so i'll have to watch the rest tonight. DArren was classic. Loved it when he said "I didn't see that one coming" The fighting and screaming was brilliant.

----------


## Debs

Last nights was brill as we found out who pushed clare in case you dont want to know yet, it was   Spoiler:    Justin!!!!  

Really didnt expect who it was

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I wish I'd watched it now! Didn't expect it to be that person!

----------


## Bryan

cor blimey! what an episode! for a moment there I thought Max was gonna save Claire, then he just let her go!

man I dont want Claire to die  :Sad:   why couldn't it have been Katy!?  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brilliant Brilliant BRILLIANT!  :Cheer:  Hollyoaks is absolutely on fire at the moment!! Loved it all, the car chase was fab especially the cliff scene, best soap moment of the year by far! how creepy the way she just faded away in the water  :EEK!:  but was that her watching from the rocks at the end? Could she still be alive?!  :Big Grin:  I somehow get the feeling this isn't the last we've seen of her!  :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

> Brilliant Brilliant BRILLIANT!  Hollyoaks is absolutely on fire at the moment!! Loved it all, the car chase was fab especially the cliff scene, best soap moment of the year by far! how creepy the way she just faded away in the water  but was that her watching from the rocks at the end? Could she still be alive?!  I somehow get the feeling this isn't the last we've seen of her!


ooo I never thought of it like that! good one Chris! Maybe she's got something to do with that mass culling at Christmas!?  :Big Grin:   oooo how exciting!  :Cheer:

----------


## Shanx19

I think the shot at the end confirmed she wasn't dead.

Thats how i saw it anyway

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Chris is back!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Loved his dress too. 

Jess and Zoe were hilarous fighting  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

what a way to make an entrance Kris i'm glad he is back. Katy is so damn annoying i wished Claire had killed her

----------

